# apparently ive been overpaying the csa!!



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

this is handy!! there quick enough taking cash!.lets see if there quick at refunding!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

deeconfrost said:


> this is handy!! there quick enough taking cash!.lets see if there quick at refunding!!!


do you pay through PAYE?


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

deeconfrost said:


> this is handy!! there quick enough taking cash!.lets see if there quick at refunding!!!


How much are you owed?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or tell them to forward it on rather than refund .


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

It's a ddrr1 or something.yes it is already deducted from my total wages


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Wouldn't say how much til Monday!! It's the Case of my 18mth old son,which I rung about when he was born,as you have to declare any changes etc.and they never got anything sorted!!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> or tell them to forward it on rather than refund .


Gave them my bank details,so hope to see something within a couple of weeks


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The over payment is for a good cause. Why not just ignore this minor over sight by the CSA?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Hard to ignore,when I've been paying around £85 a mth for 18mths when it didn't need to be.however much I tried to sort it grrr nightmare


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Mish said:


> The over payment is for a good cause. Why not just ignore this minor over sight by the CSA?


Depends, if ex is working, then the overpayment is made to the ex, which in turn helps mini deeconfrost have a better standard of living.

However, if ex isnt working, then it goes into the big tax pot and mini deecon isnt working.

Perhaps when you get it, stick it in a ISA with ya lads name on it


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure there's hidden info in it somewhere ,but the ex works


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deeconfrost said:


> Hard to ignore,when I've been paying around £85 a mth for 18mths when it didn't need to be.however much I tried to sort it grrr nightmare


no offence and i dont have kids but is 85 quid a month a fair amount in your eyes ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> no offence and i dont have kids but is 85 quid a month a fair amount in your eyes ?


It would prob buy a box of nappies a week...they about £12 a box

Also no offence I've had two bank breakers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> It would prob buy a box of nappies a week...they about £12 a box
> 
> Also no offence I've had two bank breakers


thats what i thought , 85 a month is nothing when you think of housing clothing food toys and sweets when the little bastards get to the checkout and cry like fcuk coz they wants sweeetz


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the point is dont CSA take a cut? so ye id want it back the robbing bastards


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> the point is dont CSA take a cut? so ye id want it back the robbing bastards


True , sometimes the mother only ends up with a fiver a week


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats what i thought , 85 a month is nothing when you think of housing clothing food toys and sweets when the little bastards get to the checkout and cry like fcuk coz they wants sweeetz


Am safe it's normally grapes and strawberries with mine!!

Sweets who wants sweets when daddy buys I pads pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> True , sometimes the mother only ends up with a fiver a week


ye rediculous.

I can see why there might be a need for it but it also can ruin it if a partner is paying in outside of the CSA. but thats another story


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye rediculous.
> 
> I can see why there might be a need for it but it also can ruin it if a partner is paying in outside of the CSA. but thats another story


From what family situations my brood have gone through what annoys me is if for instance

Woman and man have a baby

Man leaves has to pay csa

But if man gets with another woman has another baby then they don't need to pay it... Had this with my middle sister ! Makes my blood boil...

But fully understand your point


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am safe it's normally grapes and strawberries with mine!!
> 
> Sweets who wants sweets when daddy buys I pads pmsl


i want a dad like that


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> Hard to ignore,when I've been paying around £85 a mth for 18mths when it didn't need to be.however much I tried to sort it grrr nightmare


Didn't NEED to be?You've obviously been able to survive without that £85 which is going towards looking after your own child.......


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> From what family situations my brood have gone through what annoys me is if for instance
> 
> Woman and man have a baby
> 
> ...


lol i meant to say parent. e.g i pay 100 pounds to u outside of CSA. you want more and get csa involved. now u get 80quid a month lol see that happen a few times


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> i want a dad like that


Haha yeah me to!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Didn't NEED to be?You've obviously been able to survive without that £85 which is going towards looking after your own child.......


Man dem got fresh trainers to buy tho bruv !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont the csa only get involved if the 2 dont agree on ? like a last resort .

my dad paid it and resented buying us anything as he paid csa (his words)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Haha yeah me to!!


fancy a young sugar daddy :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> lol i meant to say parent. e.g i pay 100 pounds to u outside of CSA. you want more and get csa involved. now u get 80quid a month lol see that happen a few times


Thing is with that situation woman will always go for the one where she thinks she will get the most ... As many are never satisfied so by thinking of going down the "csa" route they en up with more when they actually end up worse of!

I know what you're saying a had a selfish friend like this now she's groverling


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> fancy a young sugar daddy :whistling:


You're not old enough to be a sugar daddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> You're not old enough to be a sugar daddy


i missed an I off


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> i missed an I off


Now that just ridiculous lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

The CSA is a very bizzare and untameable beast.

Ive paid every single payment since my sons birth....however this year with their renewal, apparantly i am in arrear and my payments have skyrocketed.

When i rang to enquire whether the mother was getting this cash or whether it was being absorbed by a government black hole, their reply was "oh its just how the system works it out, it doesnt actually mean youve missed any payments"

Im at a loss for words, but hey ho!

Apparently theres a new system coming in place soon which charges both parties to use the service - encouraging parents to come to an agreement between themselves in private.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

k3z said:


> The CSA is a very bizzare and untameable beast.
> 
> Ive paid every single payment since my sons birth....however this year with their renewal, apparantly i am in arrear and my payments have skyrocketed.
> 
> ...


Overall I think that's a great idea...but then it leads to missed payments and it ends back at square one


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

mrssalvatore said:


> Overall I think that's a great idea...but then it leads to missed payments and it ends back at square one


I totally back the idea.

They can add conditions such as a monthly standing order must be in place between the non resident parent and resident parent before they get off your back.

Gone are the days of cash in hand - i dont see any need for CSA apart form it being another piggy bank for the fat cats


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

k3z said:


> I totally back the idea.
> 
> They can add conditions such as a monthly standing order must be in place between the non resident parent and resident parent before they get off your back.
> 
> Gone are the days of cash in hand - i dont see any need for CSA apart form it being another piggy bank for the fat cats


To true...!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah its a delicate area this csa..im doing the right thing by supporting.but behind the payments set to her.i still give my kids money clothes etc.becsuse i cant see them go without


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> no offence and i dont have kids but is 85 quid a month a fair amount in your eyes ?


not a great deal mate.but then i get overtime here and there.trust me the csa are hard to deal with at best


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

tell them to give it to your kid/kids??


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i pay my % and thats fine its my responsibility.but it doesnt stop there.my girls always need extra things here and there.so i help with what else i can.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deeconfrost said:


> not a great deal mate.but then i get overtime here and there.trust me the csa are hard to deal with at best


fair enough , can you come to a deal between you an ex so you know she gets all of it .


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> this is handy!! there quick enough taking cash!.lets see if there quick at refunding!!!


if money is getting spent on your child, i dont see the problem here


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

she has a set amount fact...but because i had an addition to our family..the case has to be assesed again.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> if money is getting spent on your child, i dont see the problem here


i see your point.but the fact my baby boy was born.this adjusts the payments somewhat.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> fair enough , can you come to a deal between you an ex so you know she gets all of it .


she wont change nowt.its been this way from the stary


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

deeconfrost said:


> this is handy!! there quick enough taking cash!.lets see if there quick at refunding!!!


I find it sad that someone has to get the csa to get the money and I'd say its a pittance compared to how much it cost to bring up a child. Sorry but if i was to split from my misses they'd be no need to have the csa to force me to pay for my child's up bringing coz I'd gladly help with as much money as i could.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I find it sad that someone has to get the csa to get the money and I'd say its a pittance compared to how much it cost to bring up a child. Sorry but if i was to split from my misses they'd be no need to have the csa to force me to pay for my child's up bringing coz I'd gladly help with as much money as i could.


fthe nost saddening thing is a family breakup mate.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Csa are robbing cnuts!

I give my ex £50 per week (cash) for my 7 year old, been giving her that since we split when he was 2


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

deeconfrost said:


> fthe nost saddening thing is a family breakup mate.


Agree and I wouldn't wish a family break up on anyone but I never understand why the csa has to get involved coz normally they get involed coz the other half is having problems getting the money.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

1010AD said:


> I find it sad that someone has to get the csa to get the money and I'd say its a pittance compared to how much it cost to bring up a child. Sorry but if i was to split from my misses they'd be no need to have the csa to force me to pay for my child's up bringing coz I'd gladly help with as much money as i could.


I guess because sadly when both parties part one or other don't have children's interest at heart they get tangled up in the whole hatred drama. Women demand more money men claim they don't earn enough or dad's happy to pay then woman demands more and mor. It just gets messy. Shame though it's only the kids that feel all that.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I find it sad that someone has to get the csa to get the money and I'd say its a pittance compared to how much it cost to bring up a child. Sorry but if i was to split from my misses they'd be no need to have the csa to force me to pay for my child's up bringing coz I'd gladly help with as much money as i could.


In an ideal world that's the adult thing to do BUT what you have to be careful is going down this route is never falling out with your ex. Because if you do and she then goes to the CSA and says you've never paid a penny. You could be screwed.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> From what family situations my brood have gone through what annoys me is if for instance
> 
> Woman and man have a baby
> 
> ...


My friend has 3 kids. 2 with 2 ex's and 1 with current GF. He pays CSA for the 2 kids he doesn't live with. Hats off to him he also pays and does for a lot more. And has to put up with 2 ex's. I don't know how he copes with the stress.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

My ex privately pays less than the CSA would demand he pay but only by a small amount.

I work part-time so we have enough money to live on and I can still save a bit most months so I'm not complaining or asking for more money.

On Friday, my son came home with a letter about a residential trip away in January and it's going to cost £220 - I'll pay it myself. The ex didn't offer and I wouldn't ask him for more because I can afford it.

All women are not money-grabbing b*tches


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if its all gone to ur kids dont worry about it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> My ex privately pays less than the CSA would demand he pay but only by a small amount.
> 
> I work part-time so we have enough money to live on and I can still save a bit most months so I'm not complaining or asking for more money.
> 
> ...


Well said Leigh. I have a private arrangement with my ex. No idea if it's more or less than I'd get through CSA to be honest because I've never asked. I think it's a fair amount and he always pays on time.

Also, why is this in the welcome lounge


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well said Leigh. I have a private arrangement with my ex. No idea if it's more or less than I'd get through CSA to be honest because I've never asked. I think it's a fair amount and he always pays on time.
> 
> Also, why is this in the welcome lounge


I used the calculator on the CSA site to check mine out because the ex said his friends and colleagues told him he would pay less through the CSA. When I checked for myself, I found that he wouldn't but I wasn't bothered anyway.


----------

